# Wolf Creek...Which town to stay in?



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm at the econo lodge in pagosa springs right now. Pretty good room for 88 bucks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If it dumps the Pagosa side of the pass can and does close. It's rare that the South Fork side closes. It does happen, but 99.9% of the time, when the pass is closed there is a foot note saying that it is open to the ski area from the South Fork side. The most dangerous avalanches paths that threaten the pass are all on the west side of the pass. 

Pagosa is the nicer town to stay in. Better restaurants, bars, hotels, and shops. South Fork slide pretty much guarantees that you'll get to ride the whole time. Just not a lot going on there after you ride.


----------



## DirtySteve (Oct 29, 2009)

Awsome thanks for the info, I'm going solo on this trip so all im really looking to do is ride. Looks like I'll be staying in South Fork.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Check out lazy bear cabins. You can get a very well equipped room for much less than econolodge. Just bring some good DVDs for entertainment as south fork is absolutely dead. 

THough Alamosa is close and it's a college town, a very small college town but there's definitely

----------------
Now playing: Blakroc - What You Do To Me (feat. Billy Danze, Jim Jones & Nicole Wray)
via FoxyTunes more diversions


----------



## DirtySteve (Oct 29, 2009)

That is a great rate on those cabins. Just as good as single rooms I've found most everywhere else. The only cheaper place I found was a place called Spruce Lodge. Have you heard anything about spruce lodge? If there were more people then just myself going I would definately go with the cabins you suggested, I still may.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

No never been to spruce lodge. Just Lazy Bears and foothill's lodge. Both are good deals. I've been to lonesome dove too; not recommended but perhaps cheaper and certainly closer to the ski area.

----------------
Now playing: Bibio - Jealous Of Roses
via FoxyTunes


----------



## DirtySteve (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I booked 2 nights at that Spruce Lodge, mostly since it was very cheap. If I dont like it Ill try Lazy Bear Cabins for the next couple nights. I'll let you know how Spruce is. Gonna be leaving in a few hours, driving from Phoenix and it looks like it wont be a great drive. Snow in the high country here and then heavy snow tommorrow near Wolf Creek. At least the riding will be awesome.


----------



## basslover911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ill be there saturday!

Can't wait!

How is Wolf creek for snowboarding anyway? And is there night skiing?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No night skiing. Otherwise it's just fine for snowboarding.


----------

